

Khan Academy exercise framework - neovive
https://github.com/khan/khan-exercises

======
rubergly
Member of the KA team here. We're in the final stages of getting this new
exercise framework live. If you're interested in contributing towards the new
framework or helping our beta testing efforts, please check out
<https://github.com/Khan/khan-exercises/wiki/Getting-Involved> (if you're
interested in helping out our beta, look for the hipchat room on the wiki
page).

~~~
writetoalok
So I tried to download the source code for the entire project from
<https://khanacademy.kilnhg.com/Repo/Website/Group/stable> But every time I
did that I got a connection error after downloading about half of the chunks.
Is it possible to source this repo in Github, Google code or somewhere else
where this disconnect problem is not an issue?

~~~
writetoalok
Always disconnects after 14542 chunks have been downloaded. Wonder why.

~~~
writetoalok
Okay, looks like some sort of load limiting configuration on the kiln server.
You can however clone and pull in smaller chunks

[http://kiln.stackexchange.com/questions/935/connection-
ended...](http://kiln.stackexchange.com/questions/935/connection-ended-
unexpectedly-when-cloning-a-large-repository)

------
comex
I tried an exercise on <http://khan-masterslave.appspot.com> and got a
question wrong because I wrote "pi/6" where it wanted "1/6 pi". Any plans to
improve the parsing?

~~~
spicyj
I had just filed a bug about that:

<https://github.com/Khan/khan-exercises/issues/377>

We'll fix it this week.

------
repos
Exercises that still need coding -
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsgWawU...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsgWawUKHSJldGlvX3RUX2FyMEpMdzdRRWlOLXg3TVE&hl=en_US&authkey=CJWi-
LMM#gid=8)

~~~
rubergly
It would be great to get more community involvement to help with these new
exercises, but be aware that over the next week our main focus will be on
getting the new framework and old exercises ported to the new framework ready
to ship.

------
kamens
As spicyj said, any adventurous soul should feel free to play around with the
beta/testing site we have at <http://khan-
masterslave.appspot.com/exercisedashboard> \-- let us know how it goes.

------
clu3
Wow, this is really something. Now this explains a bit why John Resig moved to
Khan Academy, which I couldn't comprehend before <http://ejohn.org/blog/next-
steps-in-2011/>

------
swah
Is this repo used by the website, or you merge things from khanacademy.org
back to this? I'm having trouble finding a reference to the Scratchpad text
tool in the github scratchpad.js.

~~~
spicyj
This is a near-complete rewrite of all of the exercises live on the site
currently. The scratchpad text tool has been removed because it doesn't
provide much that isn't easily available via other means.

You can see the beta of the new site at:

<http://khan-masterslave.appspot.com/>

(Please report issues on GitHub if you find any.)

~~~
swah
Thank you!

------
mangala
Oh man, I have so many ideas for this framework, but not enough time to code
it up :). Maybe one of these days. Thanks for putting this up!

~~~
Zolomon
Mind sharing? :)

------
delinquentme
so wait this would allow anyone to create tutorials and get them working on
khanacademy?

~~~
spicyj
Yep. On the spreadsheet that repos mentions, there is a list of planned
exercises.

As rubergly mentioned, this week we'll be focusing on fixing all the bugs and
getting this deployed to real users but after that we'll definitely be open to
new exercises and new contributors.

